# Help with Save the Date images



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok so normally for my save the date, I change the banner for my Party's facebook page. This is the one from last year as an example:










I am starting to gather images for this year's banner but I'm not really finding what I want. This year's theme is basically 'classic Halloween' ... black, orange, JOLs, black cats, witches, ghosts, devils, and very... things that people normally think of when they think of Halloween. However I want to remain scary and not cutsy... I don't want a cute black cat on in a sunny pumpkin patch. I want an intimidating looking black cat with deep yellow eyes like the moon.

On that note... is it obvious what this picture is from:








I don't want to lead the guesses so I'll just see if you guys know... 
To me if people know the movie its from then it = sinister and scary which = good
However if people don't know the movie then does it just look like a happy JOL? Which = bad. Or is there still something ominous about it?

So basically, what is your favorite sinister looking Halloween image? Not the scariest one you've seen... but the one that means Halloween to you!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

No guess on the pumpkin, it's a little familiar looking though. Halloween maybe? I do something similar with my Facebook header, but I them mine on horror and sci-fi movies. Things like "classic monsters", "movie demons and devils", and "space creatures". Here is an example, my "movie demons and devils" header.










A quick google image search for "Angry black cat" returned some pretty interesting results.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, that's the iconic JOL.

Here are a couple of pics that I've found:

















I'll look through my library and see if any more ideas come to mind.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You want the images just from movies? ( I did recognize the pumpkin from Halloween) Don't know if most people will know that though. 

I think the old vintage pictures of costumes are down right spooky......

BTW, love the Stephen King ones


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

like these


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> You want the images just from movies? ( I did recognize the pumpkin from Halloween) Don't know if most people will know that though.
> 
> I think the old vintage pictures of costumes are down right spooky......
> 
> BTW, love the Stephen King ones


No, definitely not just images from movies, I only did the Stephen King one that way because it was... Stephen King themed.

Yeah, those old vintage pics are terrifying! Maybe it would give people some costume ideas!

Those are a definite possibility!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

This has lots of Halloween imagery in one photo


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Same with this one.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I have more on file- Let me know through PM if I am in the right direction here or specific info about what you are looking for.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a couple more that I have:


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys!! I had a little fun with photoshop with some of the images... this is what I ended up with!


----------

